# European Launch of MiniMed 670G



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 15, 2018)

Medtronic's latest insulin pump was launched in the UK and various other locations around Europe last Wednesday. Like the MM640G if users are wearing sensors, this pump can help prevent hypos by shutting off basal insulin when low BG is predicted - but the 'hybrid closed loop' MM670G is the first commercially available device that can also *add* insulin to combat high BG and increase time in range.

I was extremely lucky and was invited to attend a launch event in Tolochenaz, Switzerland (Medtronic's European HQ).

If you are interested in more detail I wrote a post about the trip here: https://www.everydayupsanddowns.co.uk/2018/10/european-launch-of-minimed-670g.html


----------



## Flower (Oct 15, 2018)

Thanks for the update Mike, glad you enjoyed your fondue fest . 

I hadn't considered the fact that all the tweaking tools in terms of TBR, dual/square etc will not be able to be used with something that can boost basal as well as shutting it off.  I find all of those options so useful in trying to maintain my bg and would feel lost without using them. I will wait and see what the reports are like but for me without hypo awareness I'm more than grateful to have the basal suspend feature, the basal boost isn't top of my list .


----------



## Matt Cycle (Oct 15, 2018)

Thanks Mike, interesting update.  Although I quite like the idea of just leaving it up to the pump to deal with I also do like to tweak things and with the likelihood of getting sensors on the NHS very low then I would imagine most people would be using it in the manual mode.  I'm assuming it costs more than the 640G?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 15, 2018)

Matt Cycle said:


> Thanks Mike, interesting update.  Although I quite like the idea of just leaving it up to the pump to deal with I also do like to tweak things and with the likelihood of getting sensors on the NHS very low then I would imagine most people would be using it in the manual mode.  I'm assuming it costs more than the 640G?



I’m not sure Matt. I also don’t know whether they will be issuing both in tandem or just switching over and offering all new people the newer model  (as the 670G can effectively replicate the functions of the 640G). 

I will see if I can find that out!


----------



## Ellie Jones (Oct 18, 2018)

I'm swapping over to Medtroniic next Monday, and I assume that as it was only last month my clinic held, a Met the various company reps session for the patients who were having there pumps renewed,  that if they were going to provide the 670G,  that this might have been an option.   But no mention of it.   

The reason for changing to Medrtonic, is due to being able to combine it with their CGM which I will be self funding,  and at the moment feel disappointed as won't be starting the CGM on Monday, due to having to have an authorisation for discount on the starter set to be sorted by medtronic.


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 1, 2018)

I like my Medtronic


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 1, 2018)

Something to look forward to ?


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 4, 2018)

World Leaders by far


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 17, 2018)

Not far away


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 9, 2019)

HOBIE said:


> World Leaders by far


So good ?


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 13, 2019)

Sitting on the edge of my seat


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 29, 2019)

The US cost of the 670 is around $8000, and Medtronic say the running costs work out at a dollar a day, which is cheaper than the Libre. How that works out, or which bit costs what, I don’t know. That’s in automatic mode.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 30, 2019)

The future ?


----------

